# Omega Speedmaster Date



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

*Omega Speedmaster Date*


View Advert


I'm looking for an Omega Speedmaster Date (black dial, silver bezel, steel bracelet) in good condition. Does anybody have one they'd like to sell?




*Advertiser*

russelk



*Date*

24/03/18



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

